
Apple Q3 Results: What the Analysts Missed - shrikant
http://www.tech-thoughts.net/2012/07/apple-q3-results-what-analysts-missed.html
======
bvrlt
The explanation advanced for the drop in ASP (= users buying older cheaper
devices) is dubious. Using the ASP here is assuming all the devices have been
sold in USD.

Over the last six months Euros and Yuans decreased in value. And Apple devices
are also sold at a "constant" price in these currencies. This more likely to
explain the drop.

